# Maltese or Bichon - identity help?



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

I have been looking for a Maltese puppy & then decided I would also be interested in a rescue after reading some posts here. I found a Maltese pup listed at a local Human Society shelter so I went to look at him. They had him listed at 2 months old. He was big for 2 months so I assume it is not accurate. He looked like he weighed around 4 lbs already. He also had what I would call a wide butt and thick belly. He had a hint of light cream on his ears. I think he might have something else in him. He really looks like a Maltese but I am thinking he may have some Bichon in him. Below are some pics off the web of him. Can any get a feel of what he may be by looking at these pics. Is he a mix? Is flat out a Bichon? I had a great Maltese that weighed 5 lbs and had a awesome personality. If this dog has any Bichon in it will it change it's personality much? I am worried I will put to much pressure on my next dog to be just like my last dog and it won't be fair to the new dog. Any thoughts on this would be great.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He looks like full Maltese to me. Bischon's have curly hair and I don't see that at all in him. Being a mix in any way wouldn't make him any different personality wise as all fluffs are different no matter what they are. He honestly does look like a full Maltese and super adorable. :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG that puppy is so cute, you need to take him home. He looks maltese to me, maybe he is mixed with bichon, but who cares as bichons have awesome personalities! I love him!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to take hiM! HE IS SUPER duper cute! he may be a larger maltese or mixed Bichon. Bichon dogs have a wonderful temperament as well.


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

I put a application in for him. They said they have had 10 applicants. They are choosing tomorrow at noon. I assume he is going to get put into a house with a family. I am a single guy so I don't know that I would stack up well compared to a family wanting him. We will see. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Thats A Beauty to be in a shelter. wonder why. Looks all Maltese to me.*
*Adorable. My Shelters never get them like that. Well they never get Maltese at all.*
*Good Luck Nickee in Pa**


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Puddychains said:


> I put a application in for him. They said they have had 10 applicants. They are choosing tomorrow at noon. I assume he is going to get put into a house with a family. I am a single guy so I don't know that I would stack up well compared to a family wanting him. We will see.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Actually, for many toy breeds, they prefer homes without kids! You have a wonderful chance for this cutie! *fingers crossed* *paws crossed*


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

I live in St Louis. I was surprised to see him also. He was fat too, which was weird. He didn't look mistreated at all. Maybe he got loose somewhere and someone picked him up. They have had him a week which leads me to believe they may have been waiting for someone to claim him. I don't know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

Good luck what a cute pup. Hope you get him.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

What a doll! Hope you get him!!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

He looks pure Maltese to me! He is adorable! Fingers crossed for you! I hope you get this little guy.


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks pure Maltese to me.. Hope you get him. Goodluck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

He is a super cutie! How does the shelter choose who gets him? At our local shelter, it's done by lottery if there are multiple home options.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He's beyond adorable. I love his chunkiness! He looks maltese to me but even if he is part Bichon, Bichons are a wonderful breed! I sure hope you will get him. Keep us posted! Good luck!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with all others; I pronounce him full Maltese!
The 'lemon' on the ears is normal; it might disappear as he grows.

As far as 'fat', some Maltese tend to have a thicker build; one of mine was a little chunkier and she was from a top breeder. He might also be that way due to being overfed.









I hope you get him. If you do, leave that overkill collar with the rescue people, he doesn't need that huge thing. He sure is a cutie pie.


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

You guys got me all excited now. He was a really cool dog. When I was there he would stand up on his legs wanting to play and would sometimes fall on his butt then onto his back. He was so chubby he would then roll around like a turtle trying to get back on his feet. It was funny. I will know by tomorrow afternoon if I get him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace is a Maltipoo...and she looked very much like a PB malt as a puppy. 

So he could be a mix.

If he is already 4 lbs... then I'd guess a mix. Either poodle or Bichon.

But... both my two are mixes and I love them.

I hope you get him


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paws crossed for you! Let us know!!!

If this doesn't work, you might think about contacting Mary Palmer at Northcentral Maltese Rescue - her contact information is on the website: RescueNEWS

Not all of NMRs fluffs are on the website because there are sometimes adoptions in the works while waiting for vet checks, so contacting Mary by phone or email is the best way to see if there might be a good fit there. And yes, we've adopted to single guys before! She's in Wisconsin but there are several of us volunteers who are in Illinois so distance likely won't be an obstacle.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh what an ADORABLE PUP!!! :wub: Looks Maltese to me as well but even if not fully Maltese I think he'd make a wonderful addition to your home. Hope you get him! 

My Naddie is a mix ( rescue) and she has the best personality I could ever ask! Quincy is a 're-homer'... full Maltese but not the 'standard'...he has a very rotund body structure. ( build like a linebacker LOL ) 

Goos Luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh he is so cute!!! Yes he does look like a Malt to me. Keeping fingers and paws crossed that you get him!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh he is so cute! I really hope you are able to adopt him. As a girl who was raised by a single father, I have to say that single Dads are the best  . Please keep us posted on how things go. I know you mentioned there is a lot of interest, so please don't get discouraged if this little guy doesn't come home with you. We have some great rescue group contacts on here and I know they would love to meet you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He's adorable! Sometimes the hair makes them look fat and when you get them wet they are tiny! I hope you get him!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like a maltese and Boo is 4lbs at 13 weeks so I don't think he is too big. Very cute, can't believe he is a rescue dog. Sounds like someone got him and decided a puppy was too much work. When I was looking I found a post of a college student who just got a 8 week old maltese and discovered it was too much work and she was trying to sell her on Craigslist. I decided against it because I wanted a boy, she was too young to be separated from her litter, but if you have met the pup and they let you get a vet check I don't see anything wrong with rescuing this cutie pie.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

God bless you for deciding to rescue! I hope you're the lucky one who gets this precious pup but if not, the right one will come along.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

He is soooo cute. Looks all malt to me, but my sister has a bichon and she's a great dog. Wishing you luck.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia and I are hoping that you get him...but if you don't we know there is the perfect companion out there for you. Don't give up!!*
*Paws crossed for you.*


----------

